# My first handgun PX4



## Texican89 (Sep 30, 2012)

New guy here! PX4 Storm Stainless


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i think you will like this gun easy to carry. i had a glock before and i like my px4 better


----------



## Claude (Jun 14, 2013)

I just ordered the Inox after looking at your picture I'm glad I did nice looking pistol. My EDC is the PX4 9mm compact it is a great carry pistol. Enjoy your new toy.


----------

